# lava rock



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I know maybe not all lava rocks are the same, but do they all affect PH/GH? Anyone put lava rocks in your shrimp tanks?


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

I got BBQ lava rock from Home Depot and tied moss to it and use it in all my shrimp tanks. Also have a few canister filters filled with it as biomedia, my roomie used it as decorations in his tank and I still have some more for when I get some fissiden moss to do this to all for about $3.99

http://www.aquascapingworld.com/forum/aquascaping-showcase/6000-fiss-mini-mountain.html


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey getochkn, do they change gh or ph in your tanks? Can u do a small experiment putting some in a container for a day then check the parameter changes? Sounds like a good alternatives.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

natural lava rock is inert but i dont know about the ones that are man made

make sure you clean them thoroughly


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

how would i go about tieing moss to a rock or some wood to keep it firmly on there


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

cichlidspiro said:


> how would i go about tieing moss to a rock or some wood to keep it firmly on there


If you look at the link above, there is a way to do it with ground up moss and in an emmersed setup. If not, you can just use some fishing string or fine thread. It will eventually get in there enough you can remove the fishing string or thread.


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

What underwater moss grows like a weed but still looks nice ?


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

cichlidspiro said:


> What underwater moss grows like a weed but still looks nice ?


Flame moss, peacock moss, java moss.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

cichlidspiro said:


> What underwater moss grows like a weed but still looks nice ?


Most mosses grow slowly compared to other plants. However, many do look quite aesthetically pleasing. I particularly like the look of _Fissidens fontanus_


----------

